# Ultimate Lubix WitTwo (2x2 Cube)



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Ultimate Lubix WitTwo? If so, post your opinion.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 1, 2012)

i have the ultimate lubix 2x2 and its amazing.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jan 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Has anyone tried the Ultimate Lubix WitTwo? If so, post your opinion.


 


ottozing said:


> i have the ultimate lubix 2x2 and its amazing.


I personally don't have a Lubix WitTwo, but I can assure you that the cube is already good enough with any normal lube. Straight out of the box you can already tell that it's a cube far better than any of its predecessors. Doesn't need much lube to make it a very excellent cube. I doubt the Lubix WitTwo is worth the cash.

Just my two cents, get it if you want a near-perfect 2x2.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2012)

You'd really need a Lubix WitTwo and a maru lubed WitTwo to make proper judgement.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2012)

Where is the best place to buy a standard Type C WitTwo, not pre-modded?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 1, 2012)

Id don't think the Ultimate Lubix WitTwo is even modded. It's just tensioned and lubricated with lubix. If you already have lubix, just buy one and lubricate it yourself.


----------



## CRO (Jan 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Where is the best place to buy a standard Type C WitTwo, not pre-modded?


 
http://www.dinodirect.com/magic-cube-rubiks-plastic-intelligence.html

If you hurry up, you can get if for only 8.39.
Also, don't forget to use SPEEDONLY coupon at the checkout to get 10% off.


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 1, 2012)

i got 1 and its amazing, i can only compare it to my piece of **** v-cube 2a that falls apart literally every solve, i should glue the caps back on but tbh for the money i payed for it i shouldnt have to. the wittwo cuts 50-60 degrees, its smooth with a slight crispiness and nice clickiness to it. I had my v-cube for about 6 months and didnt learn a decent 2x2 method because it was unusable, ive had this for 3 days and ive probably done more 2x2 solves than 3x3 and i got an ultimate lubix zhanchi at the samet time.
I bought it from lubix because i wanted convenience im sure u cud make 1 just as good from a different store but i didnt want to waste my time, i would rather spend a few more £ than have to do it myself and potentially still not get it as good. Your paying a premium for piece of mind and its not much of a premium.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't got any Lubix, so I'll probably just get the pre-modded and maybe a small tube of Lubix. Is shipping fee from Lubix?


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 1, 2012)

nope, not to uk at least.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 1, 2012)

mine should be coming soon


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I haven't got any Lubix, so I'll probably just get the pre-modded and maybe a small tube of Lubix. Is shipping fee from Lubix?



~10 USD


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I haven't got any Lubix, so I'll probably just get the pre-modded and maybe a small tube of Lubix. Is shipping fee from Lubix?


 


samehsameh said:


> nope, not to uk at least.



Do you still know what the shipping fee was?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

Just add what you want to the cart, go to check out and calculate shipping. You don't even need to pay (to know how much shipping is)


----------



## leeson (Jan 3, 2012)

Just got my Lubix WitTwo that I ordered from the Lubix store today and gosh, it was amazing. Although the one of the green sticker was scratched ;P 
But all-in-all, definitely recommend this cube as one of the best 2x2.


----------

